# Tire question



## fro890 (Dec 10, 2007)

So im looking to buy new tires and would like to upgrade from the stock 265/75/r16 tires i have on there. I hear I can fit 285/75/R16 without adding a lift or a level kit. my question is since i plow is how close do these tires come to rubbing? is there plenty of clearance? Im worried the weight of the plow could make them rub. Oh and i have a 2004 F-350 superduty 4x4 6.0L.
Thanks for the replies in advance!


----------



## ross3031 (Nov 17, 2008)

285's will fit without a problem


----------



## mustangman02232 (Mar 21, 2011)

i have 285/75r16s firestone destination A/T on my 04 with no issues


----------



## abbottfarm (Dec 27, 2010)

285's will fit no issues, I run 315/15/16 in the summer on my 01 F-350 7.3 and 285/75/16 in the winter. On my wife's 04 f-250 it has 315/75/16's year round.


----------



## firefighter1406 (Nov 6, 2008)

285 BFGS on my truck year round.


----------



## tugboat609 (Dec 15, 2011)

firefighter1406;1384034 said:


> 285 BFGS on my truck year round.


I have a 2002 F250 diesel and I run 305/70/16 no problems.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

They will fit without any issues. I run them in the winter and 35" tires in the summer. Put a leveling kit on mine just for the look and then added a 2" add a leaf also and going to run 37" tires this summer.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

when you say upgrade do you mean you want a size that will perform better in the snow, or a bigger tire? 

if you're after a size that will perform best in the snow, a 235 85 16 is ideal for your truck.

if you're after what looks best, then that's a matter of opinion, and if its a bigger tire, then the 285s you mention will fit without a problem.


----------



## hunt 444e (Oct 1, 2011)

yeah i run a 235/85 hankook dynapro on my 350 and will out push my buddys 350 with the 285 s on it you want the best performing snow tire buy the tallest narrowest profile you can find. im still searching for a company that makes a 255/85/16. like a 34 inch tall 7.5 wide snow


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

In a 255/85/16 there are a few choices
BFG makes the KM 2 .
Maxxis makes the Bighorn mt 762,
Toyo makes the Open Country MT and the M55.
Cooper has the Discoverer ST,


----------



## tugboat609 (Dec 15, 2011)

Hankook Dynapro is an awesome tire!


----------

